# LAFC & Slammers FC Status



## Hired Gun (Jul 19, 2019)

A lot of rumblings around the fields...Does any one know the actual current status of LAFC?  Hearing that their ECNL teams may need to move their training grounds to Cal State LA.  (This has been rumored for a couple years but seems like a stronger voice currently) Others are expressing that the LAFC and Slammer ECNL teams will be combined and will also move their training grounds to LA as well, in which they will be called LAFC and the Slammer ECNL teams will go to Flight 1 SCDSL... Anyone with any insight?  If this actually happens I would imagine many LAFC/Slammer players will be looking for new teams.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 19, 2019)

First I’ve heard of this.
Who is forcing this?   LAFC?  Cal-South?  ECNL?
Aren’t they really only 2 separate entities so they can have 2 ecnl teams?


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 19, 2019)

Maybe this is why ECNL gave them the honor of Club of the Year....they felt sorry for them!!! They  didn’t even win any championships!!!  I’m sure that has to be the reason they’re losing the ECNL 2 team spot in each age group!  They might be able to get 1 Championship if they only have 1 ECNL team...we will see!


----------



## timbuck (Jul 19, 2019)

What’s the history of the LAFC tie in?   I thought that was for DA purposes.  Easier to get DA if tied to an MLS club.  Not sure how accurate this is.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2019)

timbuck said:


> What’s the history of the LAFC tie in?   I thought that was for DA purposes.  Easier to get DA if tied to an MLS club.  Not sure how accurate this is.


If I recall correctly after LAFC/Slammers went ECNL they meaning the pro-side would pull out of their commitment in a year or two. And start their own program. This info was given to me a year ago. Can’t say if its still accurate.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 19, 2019)

Nike probably wouldn't mind LAFC and Adidas breaking off


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> If I recall correctly after LAFC/Slammers went ECNL they meaning the pro-side would pull out of their commitment in a year or two. And start their own program. This info was given to me a year ago. Can’t say if its still accurate.


So, per my contact this is still fairly true. Just no time frame or official word from Slammers.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 19, 2019)

Didn’t they announce “all in ecnl” right about this same time last year?   Right after they had sold everyone on DA and fully funded teams?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Didn’t they announce “all in ecnl” right about this same time last year?   Right after they had sold everyone on DA and fully funded teams?


Don’t think Slammers was fully funded. But the parents knew of the change before it was announced.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 19, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Don’t think Slammers was fully funded. But the parents knew of the change before it was announced.


My friends who were going to be on their DA team definitely had some sticker shock with the ecnl switch.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jul 19, 2019)

timbuck said:


> My friends who were going to be on their DA team definitely had some sticker shock with the ecnl switch.


This is true, vertually no notice when change was announced.  They were partially fumded and raised the fees significantly when they went to ECNL.  I assume they again will give vertually no notice if they move operations.  What makes sense is they take back the LAFC name start DA in LA County and Slammers would combine locally and have 1 ECNL team per age group.  We'll see.


----------



## JuliVeee (Jul 24, 2019)

Sidekick said:


> Maybe this is why ECNL gave them the honor of Club of the Year....they felt sorry for them!!! They  didn’t even win any championships!!!  I’m sure that has to be the reason they’re losing the ECNL 2 team spot in each age group!  They might be able to get 1 Championship if they only have 1 ECNL team...we will see!


What do you mean "losing the ECNL 2 Team Spot"?  Can you elaborate?


----------



## soccerfan123 (Jul 24, 2019)

timbuck said:


> My friends who were going to be on their DA team definitely had some sticker shock with the ecnl switch.


Nothing on what Surf pulled last year getting families to pay and sign up for ECNL when theyd known for 3 months that ECNL had booted them out when they wouldnt drop DA. The kids were left playing god awful opponents with zero exposure in DPL. This created unhappy families and many left this offseason due to the lies


----------



## timbuck (Jul 25, 2019)

soccerfan123 said:


> Nothing on what Surf pulled last year getting families to pay and sign up for ECNL when theyd known for 3 months that ECNL had booted them out when they wouldnt drop DA. The kids were left playing god awful opponents with zero exposure in DPL. This created unhappy families and many left this offseason due to the lies


Will there be an similar "surprises" this year? August 1st is the roster freeze for Cal-South.  Does this also include DA/ECNL?  Are clubs waiting to make announcements until next Thursday so that their players are locked in?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 25, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Will there be an similar "surprises" this year? August 1st is the roster freeze for Cal-South.  Does this also include DA/ECNL?  Are clubs waiting to make announcements until next Thursday so that their players are locked in?


A player can be added to a DA team after August 1st as long as they are not committed to another DA club.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 25, 2019)

Yeah- but if they committed to a non-DA team will the prior team make it easy?  And/or issue a refund?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 25, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Yeah- but if they committed to a non-DA team will the prior team make it easy?  And/or issue a refund?


That’s like trying to explain how a watch works.


----------



## RedCard (Jul 25, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Yeah- but if they committed to a non-DA team will the prior team make it easy?  And/or issue a refund?


This happened to us last season. My son was on a CSL team and in Oct got picked up by a different club's DA team. Coach of the CSL wasn't happy at all which was expected. Got our release and off to the DA team he went. Got kind of lucky since the DA was a fully funded team, so not getting a refund; which wasn't expected; really didn't matter. The only weird thing was that CalSouth labeled my son as "discipline problem" in red after he got released from the CSL club. We called CalSouth and they said that they don't have a label for when a player leaves mid season from CalSouth to goto a DA or ECNL team, so the default reason is discipline reason, which is stupid IMO. CalSouth went ahead and removed that "discipline problem" label and that was that. So yes, a player can leave a CalSouth club to goto a different club's DA or ECNL team.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 25, 2019)

RedCard said:


> This happened to us last season. My son was on a CSL team and in Oct got picked up by a different club's DA team. Coach of the CSL wasn't happy at all which was expected. Got our release and off to the DA team he went. Got kind of lucky since the DA was a fully funded team, so not getting a refund; which wasn't expected; really didn't matter. The only weird thing was that CalSouth labeled my son as "discipline problem" in red after he got released from the CSL club. We called CalSouth and they said that they don't have a label for when a player leaves mid season from CalSouth to goto a DA or ECNL team, so the default reason is discipline reason, which is stupid IMO. CalSouth went ahead and removed that "discipline problem" label and that was that. So yes, a player can leave a CalSouth club to goto a different club's DA or ECNL team.


Dang, in October?  Why didn’t he join sooner?  Or wait a few weeks until the regular season for CSL ends. ( not calling you out. Everyone should always do what is best for their kid. Genuinely curious)  
In a perfect world, non-DA teams would be thrilled to promote a kid to a DA team.  But moving kids doesn’t pay the bills like having a winning team does.


----------



## RedCard (Jul 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Dang, in October?  Why didn’t he join sooner?  Or wait a few weeks until the regular season for CSL ends. ( not calling you out. Everyone should always do what is best for their kid. Genuinely curious)
> In a perfect world, non-DA teams would be thrilled to promote a kid to a DA team.  But moving kids doesn’t pay the bills like having a winning team does.


Believe me, I was pushing him to finish out the season with his CSL team. It looks very bad that we (or any player) bailed out halfway through the season. 

Basically what happened was my son is a goalkeeper, and as you know, keepers are hard to come by. My son's private keeper coach knew the DA coach. The DA coach mentioned to the trainer that he was looking for a new 2nd keeper. The trainer said he's training my son and the coach invited him for a tryout. They liked him and offered him a spot. We asked if he can finish out the season with his team and they basically said take it or leave it, and if we take it to say your good byes to his team that coming weekend. I reminded my son of the backlash he'll get and he was fine with it. So we went for it. Again, I rather had him finish out the season.

As for the CSL coach not being happy, that's just the type of coach he is. He had 2 teams; an A team and a B team. My son was on the B team but was supposed to be on the A team, but you know how politics work on teams. He was more important of looking good for himself so when we left, the B team didn't do so good (being the only keeper) so he looked bad and he didn't like that.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Believe me, I was pushing him to finish out the season with his CSL team. It looks very bad that we (or any player) bailed out halfway through the season.
> 
> Basically what happened was my son is a goalkeeper, and as you know, keepers are hard to come by. My son's private keeper coach knew the DA coach. The DA coach mentioned to the trainer that he was looking for a new 2nd keeper. The trainer said he's training my son and the coach invited him for a tryout. They liked him and offered him a spot. We asked if he can finish out the season with his team and they basically said take it or leave it, and if we take it to say your good byes to his team that coming weekend. I reminded my son of the backlash he'll get and he was fine with it. So we went for it. Again, I rather had him finish out the season.
> 
> As for the CSL coach not being happy, that's just the type of coach he is. He had 2 teams; an A team and a B team. My son was on the B team but was supposed to be on the A team, but you know how politics work on teams. He was more important of looking good for himself so when we left, the B team didn't do so good (being the only keeper) so he looked bad and he didn't like that.


So now he is the B player on the DA team?


----------



## RedCard (Jul 27, 2019)

espola said:


> So now he is the B player on the DA team?


The coach had 2 05 teams and 2 keepers. The other keeper’s mom was also the team manager for both teams. You do the math...lol


----------



## Futbol30 (Jan 17, 2020)

Any new developments with this?? "Enquiring Minds Want to Know"..... (I'm asking about the LAFC Slammers moving to LA and Slammers having only 1 ECNL team in each age group).


----------



## jpeter (Jan 17, 2020)

Futbol30 said:


> Any new developments with this?? "Enquiring Minds Want to Know"..... (I'm asking about the LAFC Slammers moving to LA and Slammers having only 1 ECNL team in each age group).


Dead slammers not moving to LA and LAFC going in a different direction for the women.  Their not really interested in girls programing so Slammers going to be on there own at some point unless they find another affiliate or partner.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 17, 2020)

So will Slammers have 2 ECNL teams-  Slammers and LAFC Slammers?  or will they have to reduce one?


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> So will Slammers have 2 ECNL teams-  Slammers and LAFC Slammers?  or will they have to reduce one?


They'll keep two teams but not sure what the name will be when they part ways with LAFC....I imagine they'll have choices given the huge success of their program.....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 17, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Dead slammers not moving to LA and LAFC going in a different direction for the women.  Their not really interested in girls programing so Slammers going to be on there own at some point unless they find another affiliate or partner.


Spoke to teammate who is at LAFC. He mentioned they have no plans for a girl side in LA. They were in talks with Barcelona in co-owning a NWSL side but that fell apart and has been shelved. One reason for the halt came down to what colors the team would wear.


----------



## Stryprod (Jan 17, 2020)

Knowing many close to Slammers, I've heard nothing outside someday LAFC can decide not to lend the name anymore. I'd not be suprised, Galaxy pulled out. But hey, crazier things have happened! 

Still 2 ECNL teams. Name? Maybe it's less complicated than that?

Slammers ECNL and CDA Slammers ECNL?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 17, 2020)

Yeah- don’t let something important like colors get in the way of youth development.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 17, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Spoke to teammate who is at LAFC. He mentioned they have no plans for a girl side in LA. They were in talks with Barcelona in co-owning a NWSL side but that fell apart and has been shelved. One reason for the halt came down to what colors the team would wear.


My understanding is it was about Nike (Barca and NWSL) v. Adidas (LAFC and MLS) and the contractual commitments and branding/marketing strategy, rather than the the colors per se.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Jan 17, 2020)

Dargle said:


> My understanding is it was about Nike (Barca and NWSL) v. Adidas (LAFC and MLS) and the contractual commitments and branding/marketing strategy, rather than the the colors per se.


Potential to partner with one of the most famous clubs in the world known for its attractive style of play and developing talent, scuppered by contractual commitments and branding/marketing strategy conflicts? Sad.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dargle said:


> My understanding is it was about Nike (Barca and NWSL) v. Adidas (LAFC and MLS) and the contractual commitments and branding/marketing strategy, rather than the the colors per se.


That’s correct. I mentioned colors because it’s such a trival point, but one LAFC was adamant about. It was mentioned as more of a joke to show how silly it all was.


----------



## Futbol30 (Jan 17, 2020)

Stryprod said:


> Knowing many close to Slammers, I've heard nothing outside someday LAFC can decide not to lend the name anymore. I'd not be suprised, Galaxy pulled out. But hey, crazier things have happened!
> 
> Still 2 ECNL teams. Name? Maybe it's less complicated than that?
> 
> Slammers ECNL and CDA Slammers ECNL?


 True... Galaxy did do it. CDA is different from Slammers to my understanding. CDA teams/cluba ares affiliate/satellites to Slammers Newport but like you said crazier things have happened in club soccer...


----------



## focomoso (Jan 17, 2020)

Dargle said:


> My understanding is it was about Nike (Barca and NWSL) v. Adidas (LAFC and MLS) and the contractual commitments and branding/marketing strategy, rather than the the colors per se.


So... shapes, not colors.


----------



## watfly (Jan 18, 2020)

As I understand it most if not all of the overseas pro team and youth club affiliations have nothing to do with a direct relationship between the clubs but a relationship through a common kit sponsor.


----------



## jpeter (Jan 18, 2020)

focomoso said:


> So... shapes, not colors.


$$$, marketing, and branding are huge nowadays.  

LAFC is black, gold, white with a big Adidas deal,. Barcelona not so much.   Can't image LAFC wanting to wear Barcelona colors or playing with their uniforms so what might seem small is actually huge involving millions.


----------



## Stryprod (Jan 18, 2020)

Futbol30 said:


> True... Galaxy did do it. CDA is different from Slammers to my understanding. CDA teams/cluba ares affiliate/satellites to Slammers Newport but like you said crazier things have happened in club soccer...


Affiliates, yet larger in scale and with some good teams. Heck, there are even some CDA coaches coaching ECNL teams now. You just never know!


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff (Jan 19, 2020)

Stryprod said:


> Affiliates, yet larger in scale and with some good teams. Heck, there are even some CDA coaches coaching ECNL teams now. You just never know!


That just shows that CDA has more to lose by LAFC leaving ECNL than anyone. But that is at their own hand. They use tricks of the trade instead of actually learning the trade. It's no wonder they act like the step-child because they do nothing to outgrow that rep. Everything always feels like a hustle. So instead of preparing for LAFC to leave and starting to look like an ECNL club, they put their effort toward recycling coaches from branch to branch until the same issues appear again, sell the dream earlier and harder every year to the parents of 7yr olds. I've always heard it was a 5-year deal which would be another year. What the give away will be is when uniforms come out this year. If they justify rolling out all-black uniforms with a dark maroon number on the back, with no white alternate and swindle Yokohama again then they will feel safe. If here them trumpet going classic with maroon and white then LAFC has a foot out the door. If you are a CDA supporter dont fear...I'm sure there is another exclusive, premier, elite, pre-academy summer league where TGS handles the schedule, there is no apparel with  a slammers logo for sale (dont want to pay newport) with 3 out of 4 teams in each bracket wearing Slammers that is so exclusive and attended by so many college coaches that they actually dont have to worry about manipulating the schedule so a slammers team wins. 

But hey 2019 #1 ECNL Club or whatever....and that is what really matters lol


----------



## myself (Jan 19, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> That just shows that CDA has more to lose by LAFC leaving ECNL than anyone. But that is at their own hand. They use tricks of the trade instead of actually learning the trade. It's no wonder they act like the step-child because they do nothing to outgrow that rep. Everything always feels like a hustle. So instead of preparing for LAFC to leave and starting to look like an ECNL club, they put their effort toward recycling coaches from branch to branch until the same issues appear again, sell the dream earlier and harder every year to the parents of 7yr olds. I've always heard it was a 5-year deal which would be another year. What the give away will be is when uniforms come out this year. If they justify rolling out all-black uniforms with a dark maroon number on the back, with no white alternate and swindle Yokohama again then they will feel safe. If here them trumpet going classic with maroon and white then LAFC has a foot out the door. If you are a CDA supporter dont fear...I'm sure there is another exclusive, premier, elite, pre-academy summer league where TGS handles the schedule, there is no apparel with  a slammers logo for sale (dont want to pay newport) with 3 out of 4 teams in each bracket wearing Slammers that is so exclusive and attended by so many college coaches that they actually dont have to worry about manipulating the schedule so a slammers team wins.
> 
> But hey 2019 #1 ECNL Club or whatever....and that is what really matters lol


I wanted to make sense of that, but it seems like you're conflating LAFC Slammers, Slammers, and CDA Slammers, when they're separate entities.


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff (Jan 21, 2020)

myself said:


> I wanted to make sense of that, but it seems like you're conflating LAFC Slammers, Slammers, and CDA Slammers, when they're separate entities.


Separate entities on paper yes but it is not coincidental that every single LAFC ECNL - RL team is coached by a CDA Slammer coach and every Slammers ECNL - RL is coached by either a Newport or South Slammers coach....so ask yourself who has the most to lose once LAFC ends the relationship???


----------



## Soccer (Jan 22, 2020)

I think everyone is making to much of an issue of this.  I really think of the LAFC thing fizzles, Slammers will have two teams still.  Just call one Maroon and one White.  Look at Eclipse Illinois and Michigan Hawks.

I do agree on CDA comments above.  As far as business practices.

not affiliated with any Slammers clubs.  But slammers Newport business plan is to put kids in college.  And they do a great job at it.


----------



## myself (Jan 22, 2020)

Soccer said:


> I think everyone is making to much of an issue of this.  I really think of the LAFC thing fizzles, Slammers will have two teams still.  Just call one Maroon and one White.  Look at Eclipse Illinois and Michigan Hawks.


...and PDA (White and Blue).


----------



## Primetime (Jan 23, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> Separate entities on paper yes but it is not coincidental that every single LAFC ECNL - RL team is coached by a CDA Slammer coach and every Slammers ECNL - RL is coached by either a Newport or South Slammers coach....so ask yourself who has the most to lose once LAFC ends the relationship???


You’re acting as if LAFC made SLAMMERS or CDA what they are.   Both were very successful and growing clubs before the LAFC partnership ever happened.   Hence the reason LAFC opted to partner with them in the first place.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jan 24, 2020)

myself said:


> ...and PDA (White and Blue).


And FC Stars of MA (Blue & White).


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff (Jan 25, 2020)

Primetime said:


> You’re acting as if LAFC made SLAMMERS or CDA what they are.   Both were very successful and growing clubs before the LAFC partnership ever happened.   Hence the reason LAFC opted to partner with them in the first place.


No, I merely stating that CDA has the most to lose. Before having two ecnl teams CDA was proactively discouraging kids from going to ECNL and instead play for the super teams created in Cerritos or the Elite concept in HB. Their success in doing so is subjective. 

My real comment was that if CDA took the long view for once instead of their usual shoot first, ask questions later approach they would be focused on becoming ecnl on their own. That may even be the plan but it would be counter to the norm. 

CDA is about making money first and everything is a distant second. I'm sure development is somewhere in there but nowhere near the top priority. If making money is the outcome the objectives are winning and marketing. Their formula works for them. But the day the adopt a style of play, create a curriculum, properly promote players or put players' best interest first will be the first day.

Otherwise, they are just the trump university of youth soccer.


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff (Feb 19, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> What the give away will be is when uniforms come out this year. If they justify rolling out all-black uniforms with a dark maroon number on the back, with no white alternate and swindle Yokohama again then they will feel safe. If here them trumpet going classic with maroon and white then LAFC has a foot out the door.


Next year's kits are maroon and white....no black. No Nike either. Capelli Sport must have cut one big check. Goodbye LAFC + Good Bye Nike= Goodbye second ECNL team?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> View attachment 6450Next year's kits are maroon and white....no black. No Nike either. Capelli Sport must have cut one big check. Goodbye LAFC + Good Bye Nike= Goodbye second ECNL team?


Gr8t work ghost of John


----------



## Dirtnap (Feb 20, 2020)

Dargle said:


> My understanding is it was about Nike (Barca and NWSL) v. Adidas (LAFC and MLS) and the contractual commitments and branding/marketing strategy, rather than the the colors per se.


Yes you are correct!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> View attachment 6450Next year's kits are maroon and white....no black. No Nike either. Capelli Sport must have cut one big check. Goodbye LAFC + Good Bye Nike= Goodbye second ECNL team?


I like the the look of the uniform


----------



## timbuck (Feb 20, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> View attachment 6450Next year's kits are maroon and white....no black. No Nike either. Capelli Sport must have cut one big check. Goodbye LAFC + Good Bye Nike= Goodbye second ECNL team?


Anyone know the price point for Capelli?  Or what kind of “revenue share” (ie- kickback) they give?   Will slammers players spend more or less on uniforms this year?


----------



## Dirtnap (Feb 20, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know the price point for Capelli?  Or what kind of “revenue share” (ie- kickback) they give?   Will slammers players spend more or less on uniforms this year?


Rumour has it 200.00 per kit. what those kits include is another story. the biggest complaint I am hearing is the white portion of them. teen and pre-teen girls in white shorts are probably not the smartest choices. maybe it will be just a jersey color change for home and away and the shorts stay maroon.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 20, 2020)

Ain’t nobody like all white uniforms. Shorts or tops.


----------



## VegasParent (Feb 20, 2020)

Albion is switching to Capelli also. Haven't seen what the kits will look like or a price.


----------



## Dirtnap (Feb 20, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> Albion is switching to Capelli also. Haven't seen what the kits will look like or a price.


 Overheard a lot of clubs are going to be going Capelli. problem is these are custom kits so trying to get extra's is going to be an issue at least in a timely manner.coaches are being told to order at least 4-5 extra uniforms and put any number on them for any future players. Rush already uses Capelli and some of the boy's teams could not get orders filled, some were playing with just blue shirts, some had been playing in practice kits, etc. from what I heard. it should be interesting.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Feb 20, 2020)

I am hearing blues have decided to go DA and with that move does that mean slammers hand will be forced? If all the top teams in socal are in DA except slammers, won't they lose players because the competition won't be good? Want to hear what you guys think.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 20, 2020)

Nah-  it will probably mean that other clubs will get ECNL.  (Liverpool/LaGOC, Beach, maybe West Coast goes back to Ecnl)


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I am hearing blues have decided to go DA and with that move does that mean slammers hand will be forced? If all the top teams in socal are in DA except slammers, won't they lose players because the competition won't be good? Want to hear what you guys think.


Blues always were going to have to pick one or another and I think it's about time push is coming to shove.  I believe some things will come down soon with new rules for the DA that might make choosing the DA easy for da blues.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 20, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I am hearing blues have decided to go DA and with that move does that mean slammers hand will be forced? If all the top teams in socal are in DA except slammers, won't they lose players because the competition won't be good? Want to hear what you guys think.


Blues is already in DA (and ECNL).


SoccerGuru said:


> I am hearing blues have decided to go DA and with that move does that mean slammers hand will be forced? If all the top teams in socal are in DA except slammers, won't they lose players because the competition won't be good? Want to hear what you guys think.


I think @Soccer said it best in his earlier post #41.  When push comes to shove, do you take one DA team or two ECNL teams?  If I were running the business, I would absolutely take two ECNL teams for each age group.


----------



## Barca10 (Feb 20, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I am hearing blues have decided to go DA and with that move does that mean slammers hand will be forced? If all the top teams in socal are in DA except slammers, won't they lose players because the competition won't be good? Want to hear what you guys think.


Are just the top teams playing DA and the rest ECNL or did they have to drop ECNL all together?


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 20, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I believe some things will come down soon with new rules for the DA that might make choosing the DA easy for da blues.


Pure speculation, or based on some credible information? Please explain


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> Pure speculation, or based on some credible information? Please explain


I like how you frame your questions.  "Pure" would mean only my hunch?  Wild guess on my part?  My gut? Or me taking all the information from Doc talks I've had and coming up with calculated guess?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't know that I'd trust any information from a DOC on what US Soccer is planning.
I'm sure until Monday,  the DOC at OC Surf was telling anyone that was asking "We have a great relationship with Surf.  We are looking forward to the future as we build the best soccer club in Orange County."


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 20, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I like how you frame your questions.  "Pure" would mean only my hunch?  Wild guess on my part?  My gut? Or me taking all the information from Doc talks I've had and coming up with calculated guess?


The only rule changes that would be "big" would be A) to allow HS and/or B) make sub rules similar to ECNL.


----------



## Barca10 (Feb 20, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Blues always were going to have to pick one or another and I think it's about time push is coming to shove.  I believe some things will come down soon with new rules for the DA that might make choosing the DA easy for da blues.


Care to share what new rules you have heard that are coming down the pipe for DA?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I don't know that I'd trust any information from a DOC on what US Soccer is planning.
> I'm sure until Monday,  the DOC at OC Surf was telling anyone that was asking "We have a great relationship with Surf.  We are looking forward to the future as we build the best soccer club in Orange County."


I have a good Doc source timbuck.  What is about to go down in socal soccer will make club switching the norm


----------



## timbuck (Feb 20, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I have a good Doc source timbuck.  What is about to go down in socal soccer will make club switching the norm


It already is the norm!!!!


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 20, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I like how you frame your questions.  "Pure" would mean only my hunch?  Wild guess on my part?  My gut? Or me taking all the information from Doc talks I've had and coming up with calculated guess?


I like how you respond to my questions.  So let's your hear your calculated guess since you've teased us


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a job interview to sell uniforms to club teams all over Socal.  30% commission


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

Look at all the "army troops" moving into OC and LA with their Generals.  Some Generals are defecting and drawing up war plans to attack each other. Some Generals are leaving to become multiple Generals to win the war for the market. The kids are stuck in the middle.  Tough decisions need to be made. That is why you hear nothing because the timing is not right.  Like many posters who have posted, timing is everything in this biz and fear of the unknown is the weapon of choice.  I know excellent soccer coaches who put kids first.  I know awesome parents who have played by the rules.  I know 99% of these kids also have given their time and energy to become a gr8t soccer player, regardless of level of play.  We should all demand answers, like now.  Ask your Doc, "What's up Doc?"  "Whats going on........for next season."  It doesn;t mater what level or league you play in.  We all want to play and we need some information to make for next season.  Let's get it and put it out here.  Rumors & Lies, no more!!!


----------



## SoccerGuru (Feb 20, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Blues is already in DA (and ECNL).
> 
> I think @Soccer said it best in his earlier post #41.  When push comes to shove, do you take one DA team or two ECNL teams?  If I were running the business, I would absolutely take two ECNL teams for each age group.


From what blues parents tell me, ECNL does not like that blues has both and might just kick them out if they don't leave first. The relationship has soured because of ECNL's favoritism toward slammers. For instance, last year blues wins 3 national championships and PDA wins 3 national championships but Slammers wins club of the year.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> From what blues parents tell me, ECNL does not like that blues has both and might just kick them out if they don't leave first. The relationship has soured because of ECNL's favoritism toward slammers. For instance, last year blues wins 3 national championships and PDA wins 3 national championships but Slammers wins club of the year.


No one likes the blues because their #1 and have both DA and ECNL.  Poor club, they can;t do anything right except recruit the best players they think we help them win and win they do


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

Stop the Seagulls (some docs) from shitting all over us with them lies and rumors.  Here's to you @SoccerGuru


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 20, 2020)

Do we really see consequences for club hopping?  I don't but I'm curious if anyone here has ever seen a kid get blackballed or less consideration from a college.  Do college coaches know, ask or care?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 20, 2020)

It's not "club hopping".  Its our version of "Promotion" and "Relegation".  
Since a team or club can't get promoted, players take it upon themselves


----------



## methood (Feb 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do we really see consequences for club hopping?  I don't but I'm curious if anyone here has ever seen a kid get blackballed or less consideration from a college.  Do college coaches know, ask or care?


College coaches don’t care.
College coaches also don’t care if you play DA or ECNL. 

if you kid is good enough, there is a spot for them.

College coaches, behind closed doors, laugh at all the misinformation spread by “elite” club coaches.

if you’re good enough they don’t care where you played.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

methood said:


> College coaches don’t care.
> College coaches also don’t care if you play DA or ECNL.
> 
> if you kid is good enough, there is a spot for them.
> ...


The problem bro is many coaches go back and forth from club to college back to club. The one's laughing need to see that this is not a laughing matter and actual;ly very sad.  That is why the rule change.


----------



## methood (Feb 20, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> The problem bro is many coaches go back and forth from club to college back to club. The one's laughing need to see that this is not a laughing matter and actual;ly very sad.  That is why the rule change.


Many college coaches coach club on the side and they are constantly trying to educate people on what the landscape really is to parents in their sphere

so they are laughing when “elite” clubs say you must play here because of the “gaming circuit”



there is not one girls DA/ECNL coach in south OC who is currently coaching college. Please correct me if I’m wrong. I will own it.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 20, 2020)

methood said:


> College coaches don’t care.
> College coaches also don’t care if you play DA or ECNL.
> 
> if you kid is good enough, there is a spot for them.
> ...


Recent quote from former USWNT Lori Lindsey says the same.  This makes sense right?  Don't fall for the BS or FOMO:

_When asked about the ideal pathway for elite players looking to secure a spot in the U.S. Youth National Team program, Lindsey stated that the top priority for players should be to focus on their own improvement and love of the game, rather than what club or league they are playing in:

“I think the players are better, I think the opportunities are more and more. The thing we have to be careful of though is, saying: ‘This is the direction that is best for players who want to play on the national team.’ There’s so many players that develop early, and there’s players that develop late. There’s players that aren’t sure if they want to go this direction and there’s players whose families can’t afford to have them play.

I’m not not trying to say that we don’t have a wide range of scouts, or that we’re missing this huge selection of players that are going unidentified. I don’t think that’s the case. But I think that to say – ‘If you want to play on the national team, go the Development Academy route’, or ‘If you want to be the best, go to the ECNL’ – there are so many different directions, but really what it comes down to is the individual player development in the way that feels best for them, enjoying the game, which the most important thing, and loving the game.

Then things will take care of themselves, and you can be an advocate for yourself. I don’t think we need to spend zillions of dollars with personal trainers and skill coaches and then going to pay even more money for the Development Academy, and running all around. It should be a pretty simplified process of enjoying the game, finding the best place that’s going to be the most competitive for your child, and then things will be taken care of from there._


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 20, 2020)

methood said:


> College coaches also don’t care if you play DA or ECNL.
> 
> if you kid is good enough, there is a spot for them.
> 
> if you’re good enough they don’t care where you played.


FACTS.

But don't expect them to find your kid. You (and/or your kid's coach) need to hustle and get your kid the right exposure. May have to work harder if outside DA/ECNL, but it can, and does happen.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Feb 20, 2020)

methood said:


> College coaches don’t care.
> College coaches also don’t care if you play DA or ECNL.
> 
> if you kid is good enough, there is a spot for them.
> ...





Ansu Fati said:


> FACTS.
> 
> But don't expect them to find your kid. You (and/or your kid's coach) need to hustle and get your kid the right exposure. May have to work harder if outside DA/ECNL, but it can, and does happen.


Great point! Don't let the outlier make you think it is the rule.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 20, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> FACTS.
> 
> But don't expect them to find your kid. You (and/or your kid's coach) need to hustle and get your kid the right exposure. May have to work harder if outside DA/ECNL, but it can, and does happen.


I get that... but I've seen girls make PDP, ODP and id2 and they aren't even the best players on their own team... and 75% of those parents would agree with me on that.  Furthermore, it seems certain clubs have more "pull" getting their players that kind of exposure.  I've been around the game for multiple decades and know much of it is subjective... but from where I sit there's so much preferential treatment given to players from high profile clubs.  I'm pleased when a Hailie Mace breaks through that barrier but they seem few and far between.


----------



## methood (Feb 20, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> FACTS.
> 
> But don't expect them to find your kid. You (and/or your kid's coach) need to hustle and get your kid the right exposure. May have to work harder if outside DA/ECNL, but it can, and does happen.


if my kid doesn’t tell a coach they will be at a academy showcase and also send the schedule. Why would the coach randomly go to that field?

1% are randomly seen and chased

DA ECNL SCDSL CSL ... if you kid doesn’t grind in the process they will not be recruited.

DA ECNL- still need to create a highlight video, still need to contact coaches, still need to build a relationship with the staff, still need to send emails updating staff. Still a “hustle”

college coaches will go wherever to see a kid play they are interested in. High school game, Toyota classic super cup of orange, scrimmage... they don’t care.

but I do agree, might have to hustle to ID camps, get to some bigger showcases, pay for video etc.


----------



## myself (Feb 20, 2020)

methood said:


> Many college coaches coach club on the side and they are constantly trying to educate people on what the landscape really is to parents in their sphere
> 
> so they are laughing when “elite” clubs say you must play here because of the “gaming circuit”
> 
> ...


Cheyne Gordon is listed on the staff at Concordia and also coaches...at LAFC Slammers.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 20, 2020)

myself said:


> Cheyne Gordon is listed on the staff at Concordia and also coaches...at LAFC Slammers.


Niece played for him at Slammers and Concordia. Nothing but positive input about him.


----------



## From the Spot (Feb 25, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> From what blues parents tell me, ECNL does not like that blues has both and might just kick them out if they don't leave first. The relationship has soured because of ECNL's favoritism toward slammers. For instance, last year blues wins 3 national championships and PDA wins 3 national championships but Slammers wins club of the year.


I thought Blues were allowed to keep both because they won an ECNL National Championship or is that just an unfounded rumor? Why would Blues voluntarily give up ECNL (or DA) if they don't have to do so?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 25, 2020)

From the Spot said:


> I thought Blues were allowed to keep both because they won an ECNL National Championship or is that just an unfounded rumor? Why would Blues voluntarily give up ECNL (or DA) if they don't have to do so?


Their in for next year unless rules are changed at the last minute.


----------



## Futbol30 (Feb 28, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Their in for next year unless rules are changed at the last minute.


They're (Blues)in for next year for what? Both DA and ECNL? sorry I was skimming thread


----------



## Futbol30 (Feb 28, 2020)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> View attachment 6450Next year's kits are maroon and white....no black. No Nike either. Capelli Sport must have cut one big check. Goodbye LAFC + Good Bye Nike= Goodbye second ECNL team?


IS this for all slammers fc? ECNL too???


----------



## SoccerGuru (Feb 28, 2020)

Can anyone confirm if LAFC has plans to create their own girls DA? Also, I’m hearing conflicting reports on the jerseys, but if they are no longer lafc does that mean they lose second ecnl team?


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Can anyone confirm if LAFC has plans to create their own girls DA? Also, I’m hearing conflicting reports on the jerseys, but if they are no longer lafc does that mean they lose second ecnl team?


I can 100 % confirm Slammers will keep two ECNL teams per age group......no information on lafc da


----------



## Dirtnap (Feb 28, 2020)

Futbol30 said:


> IS this for all slammers fc? ECNL too???


Yes! for all including CDA


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Can anyone confirm if LAFC has plans to create their own girls DA? Also, I’m hearing conflicting reports on the jerseys, but if they are no longer lafc does that mean they lose second ecnl team?


Teammate and friend works in the front office at LAFC. Zero plans for a girls program.


----------



## Gosocal (Mar 8, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Teammate and friend works in the front office at LAFC. Zero plans for a girls program.


Funny Lafc has an article hyping the slammers partnership when its ending.









						LAFC Slammers In A League Of Their Own | Los Angeles Football Club
					

LAFC Slammers In A League Of Their Own




					www.lafc.com


----------



## Projustice (Mar 9, 2020)

Great accomplishments on the LAFC side,, 

Much Respect !!!


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Mar 9, 2020)

Gosocal said:


> Funny Lafc has an article hyping the slammers partnership when its ending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why end the relationship?  Since LAFC have no interest in having their own girls program, this seems like a pretty low maintenance way to invest in women's soccer.

Slammers certainly have not diluted the LAFC brand like the LA Galaxy's affiliates have.


----------



## Gosocal (Mar 9, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Why end the relationship?  Since LAFC have no interest in having their own girls program, this seems like a pretty low maintenance way to invest in women's soccer.
> 
> Slammers certainly have not diluted the LAFC brand like the LA Galaxy's affiliates have.


Don’t know..I have no inside information other than what is stated in this thread.


----------

